# Mini Light on the front site RING...



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Do they work all that Great,Also wheres one find one... ?

Twice now I have seen a 7 pointer right near dark and can't see my top pin which is my 20 yard pin in the light left...

How can I get the front site to amp up some Light as it's to dark to see the front pin, thou I have a large hole on my pick o peep rear site and can see the Outter ring of my front site, I just can't see the Pins...

Or if someone has one they want to part with cheap that I can test,Toss me a Price range idea and I'll try andget back to you soon.

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I dont like lighted sights. Their illegal in ND, but ive used em in TX. Its TO MUCH light, even with the rheostat on low its kind of like shooting through a christmas tree.

Try a tritium pin for your top pin. Its radioactive and glows in the dark. Not to much, not to little, juuuuuuust right.


----------

